# Newbie Trying to Post Pictures



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

I hope these work before I post the last two, if they don't I apologize I am learning


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok that didnt work.....I'll try again!


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

Trying again!


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

:stars: It worked!!!


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

This is the baby, Casey







My bottle baby, Oliver







Love Bug Allis


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Pretty little goatlies!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are sweet and so cute...  ...I am glad ...you figured out... how to post pictures....
thank's for sharing.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you! They really are alot of fun and the black female is the little one I was worried about being bred cause Oliver kept getting in the pen, I'll know in a week if she goest into heat again wether or not she settled.......


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: Awe what a pretty little herd, glad you could share!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

They are so cute!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aww what adorable goats!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice goats! :dance: Thanks for sharing those pictures.


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone! My neighbor has fainting goats and unfortunately one died during kidding. The other had twins and boy are they every cute! One buckling and one doeling, the doeling has blue eyes and she is black with one little white spot on here side, I want to put a pic of them up


----------

